# Testosterone and Women- Interesting read..



## Mrs.LonelyGal (Nov 8, 2010)

Ricki Pollycove, M.D.: Testosterone and Sex: What Women Should Be Talking About

_Depending on the T hormone study (often conducted by departments of psychiatry, where sexuality research is most at home in our culture), the strongest statement that stands up to rigorous science is that among women who complain of lackluster sexual functioning, added T can be of statistically significant benefit IF their blood levels of T are below the middle third of the normal range. Part of the problem is how doctors research and measure sexual experience in women._


----------

